
PostmarketOS is moving to Gitlab - ollieparanoid
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2018/06/27/moving-to-gitlab/
======
chriswwweb
Based on another article posted today on hackernews, microsoft is one of the
big ones doing the most efforts towards complying to the new european privacy
rules (GDPR) ([https://fil.forbrukerradet.no/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/201...](https://fil.forbrukerradet.no/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/2018-06-27-deceived-by-design-final.pdf)) and I also
see them doing a lot of efforts towards opensource lately, so even though I'm
not a huge microsoft fan nor working for them, I think a lot of prejudices
that exist today are due to their history / legacy and therefor I would
recommend to be a bit more careful when arguing that they are the devil and
all their sub companies and tools have to be avoided at all cost

~~~
jarcane
They're also working with ICE, the agency that imprisoned thousands of
children.

So you know, there's that.

~~~
weiluen
Tbc, Supporting ice /w Office and other legacy products. Not sure what the
alternative is? Don’t sell Office and exchange?

------
chriswwweb
"[..] GitHub has always had a vendor lock-in with the user's issues and pull
requests hidden behind a rate limited API [..] at least we want to be able to
create a public backup of all our > 1500 issues and pull requests once a week"

Github rate limit: "5000 requests per hour"

~~~
foo101
Where can I see the rate limit? I tried
[https://api.github.com/rate_limit](https://api.github.com/rate_limit) but I
see a rate limit of 60 only:

    
    
        {
          "resources": {
            "core": {
              "limit": 60,
              "remaining": 58,
              "reset": 1530102452
            },
            "search": {
              "limit": 10,
              "remaining": 10,
              "reset": 1530099950
            },
            "graphql": {
              "limit": 0,
              "remaining": 0,
              "reset": 1530103490
            }
          },
          "rate": {
            "limit": 60,
            "remaining": 58,
            "reset": 1530102452
          }
        }

~~~
chriswwweb
[https://developer.github.com/v3/rate_limit/](https://developer.github.com/v3/rate_limit/)
[https://developer.github.com/v3/#rate-
limiting](https://developer.github.com/v3/#rate-limiting)

------
tombert
In a bit of bizarre cognitive dissonance or intellectual dishonesty on my end,
I have publicly told people that I am ok with Microsoft's purchase of Github,
but have moved all my projects over to Gitlab.

It's not that I think Microsoft will do a bad job (and the issue isn't about
Microsoft specifically) it just made me realize something that I logically
knew but never thought about: Github can be bought, and it's a near-monopoly.

We take advantage of a seemingly altruistic service like Github, but I now
process that they're a for-profit corporation, and there is no reason they
couldn't exploit that fact. While I don't think they would do this, Microsoft
could easily deprioritize projects that compete with their products, or
surround popular releases with adware (like Sourceforge did a few years ago).

Gitlab is a for-profit corporation as well, so they're not immune to this, but
the difference is that I can easily run my own Gitlab server if I really
wanted to, or fork the project and make "Tombert's Cool Gitlab Competitor"
whenever I need to. Inherently, Gitlab has created its own competition, which
I think can shield a bit from my concerns.

Also, I've grown to really like the Gitlab interface; maybe that's a good
enough reason to switch.

------
messe
Always good to see PostmarketOS getting some publicity.

I need a break from work and research, so I'm planning on finally trying out
drebrez's LVM branch on my old Nexus 7 this weekend. I might also look into
what it would take to get a HTC One (m7) booting.

------
dna_polymerase
It's great that the space is getting more independent of one big player, but
there is no need to make a fuss out of it anytime a project moves.

If you think that GitLab (the company) is any better for your data than GitHub
(Microsoft) you are incapable of understanding economy and capitalism.

~~~
admax88q
> If you think that GitLab (the company) is any better for your data than
> GitHub (Microsoft) you are incapable of understanding economy and
> capitalism.

LOL that's quite the generalization. How about the argument that with GitLab
you don't have vendor lock in since you can export and run your own instance
at any moment? Seems like a compelling reason for GitLab to be a better place
for your data.

~~~
jancsika
How would exporting to a different server work in practice?

Wouldn't every single user have to create a new account in the Gitlab instance
running on the new server?

~~~
tombert
Yes, but if I own a company, and Gitlab does something that we don't like to
our project, I could conceivably run my own on a Digital Ocean droplet or AWS
or Azure or something, so that my developers don't have to radically change
the way they work.

Granted, Github has Enterprise, but that's proprietary, and I like that
there's no need to worry about license fees and whatnot with Gitlab.

------
rablo
This is a good way of knowing which companies and projects are managed by
brats.

~~~
AgentK20
I mean if making critical decisions about who you want to trust, where you
want to store your code and data, and how you want to operate your day to day
business, based on an evolving market is being a "brat" then yeah.

I'm not expecting GitHub to change much, if at all, but part of an open
internet is people and companies being able to choose how they want to do
things.

~~~
efdee
Using the #movingtogitlab hashtag does make it feel a bit brattish. FWIW I'm
on (self-hosted) Gitlab, not GitHub.

------
rstn
To give you some context, I'm coding lots email templates for living and on
daily basis we're dealing with Outlook 2016 bugs some of which are as old as
IE5. Yes, Internet Explorer five. For example, if you have a TD less than 18px
high, it will be push to be 18px high, unless there's font-size set. These
kinds of bugs were squished on IE6. Hatred to Internet Explorer was one of the
main reasons devs hated M$. Now, IE is gone, web devs live happy lives with
React and us, email devs still code in tables and use VML hacks just to set
background picture (ahem, of a table cell).

With the above context, I'd say M$ may be different now compared to before but
it's changing only because it has to and only because they reap what they sow.
Previous seeds grew.

Speaking about V$Code, there was so much hatred in GitHub when peeps asked
maintainers to allow users to customise the blue status bar that I think I saw
true "spirit" of that company. See for yourselves:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1884](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1884)
\- some juicy posts have been deleted/edited since though

PS. I moved all my 80 Open Source libraries to BitBucket and haven't looked
back since. I applaud all others that migrate out of GitHub.

~~~
detaro
> _See for
> yourselves:[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1884](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1884)
> \- some juicy posts have been deleted/edited since though_

obviously can't tell about the edited ones, but there's not a single "juicy"
comment by someone from Microsoft there IMHO? I mostly see external commenters
misbehaving.

